# New power cage - thoughts?



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I'm going to get a power cage in the next few weeks.

I've seen 3, all around the same price.

What are your thoughts on them?

I'm sort of punting on the first 'orange' one, but the weight storage on the last one would be handy. (Don't really have room for a olympic weight tree).

@Ross1991 I've tagged you because I know you have a cage.

1st: Mirafit M2 Power cage.









2nd: Mirafit Heavy Duty.









3rd: Hardcastle Bodybuilding open cage with olympic weight storage.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv got the second one and have to say its a solid bit of kit it can handle me hanging off of it trying to do a pull up and im 19st 4 lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@SparkeyI have the bodymax cf475 can't fault it.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> @SparkeyI have the bodymax cf475 can't fault it.


 Just had a look, £299 for the Bodymax, will give powerhouse a call and see what discount they can do.

Cheers :thumb


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd go with a closed rack rather the open one as the catchers arms look short. Just easier to use the closed rack as youhave more space to move. My weight plates either just lie on the floor or lean on the side of the rack.


----------

